# Brown algea in a coldwater tank



## Aeropars (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello Guys,

I have 2 tanks. A planted tropical and a coldwater with a large java fern in.

The tropical tank has little algea problems but the coldwater is having majot brown algea problems.

Its all over stones and ornaments but nothing i do will get rid of it.

Does anyone have any ideas on how to get rid of it? Its really making the tank look unattractive.

Many thanks.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

It may be diatom algae...How long has it been there and how long has the tank been set up?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Give us more info on your tank setup... Lights, C02, Ferts, tank size, maintenance, water parameters etc... Brown algae is common in newly setup tanks and usually goes away with time. Otto's make good brown algae eaters... Once the above info is given more help can be given.

In the meantime... http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algaefinder.php?do=view&id=10


----------

